# Project NITEWING - Stage 1 Now Complete



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Well after a lot of patience, hair pulling, trial & error, kidnapping, harrassment, intimidation & some dam good luck on what could have been some colossal errors I can now reveal that stage one of this two stage project is now complete. 

Stage one was concentrated on bodywork & cosmetics, though as far as the running gear was concerned we also wanted a solid reliable stage one set. This now done she is currently humming at a tasty 300 BHP.

Stage two will be focusing on the mechanics & the running gear of the car. Current plans may include a hybrid RB30, but as we're looking for balance & reliability this is currently under wraps 

I'll let the pictures do the talking before the thank you's but a more detailed spec. list will be coming in the future as we're still fine tuning some bits like the seats etc :thumbsup:




















































So far I would first like to thank all the sponsers for their hard work, dedication, professionalism (no really Gary I mean it  ) as well as their patience, understanding & temperance when dealing with a difficult, control freak type perfectionist b'stard like me :squintdan

*Gary at JAPSALON - a legend in his own lunctime.
James at IP RACING - mister in built dynamo.
Ian at FLASHPLATES LTD - mister creative laid back!*


Then I like to thank all those that have worked on my pride & joy in any capacity for their valued opinion, assistance, work or 'other type' help whether I listened to you or not 

*ABBEY MOTORSPORT - special mention to Scott for 'alloy' help & overworked but underpaid Dan on the Dyno :clap:
ORPINGTON CAR STEREO - to Jon & Martin.
WASH N WAX - very hard working & dedicated 'nice' people in Plymouth.*


Lastly I would like to thank my long suffering girlfriend (though she loves cars & Skylines as much as I do :bowdown1, family, bank manager, loan shark, the securitas depot in Tonbridge, the UK Underwater Hangliding Team & anyone else I bored to death or pestered with this project & or obtained components from. So far including :

*SUMO POWER.
RISING SUN PERFORMANCE.
PLKETTLE off this forum along with COBRA.
WHIFBITZ.*


STARS - One & all :squintdan


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Oh yeah that looks awsome. Congratulations for the project.
I never saw quality pics of a R33 GTS DO-LUCK kit.:clap: 

The car has real street presence.
What exactly has been done to the engine?


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

What front bumper is that. Looking good mate. I take it your happy?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

GeorgeGTR said:


> What front bumper is that. Looking good mate. I take it your happy?


Is that a serious question? especially straight after the quote:-


> I never saw quality pics of a R33 GTS DO-LUCK kit.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

This is very amazing,ever tough i never like the "small" Skylines,but i have to say,this looks really:flame:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

looks menacing - love it


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Its never that sunny in Plymouth when i come home 
Lovely looking car, i`ll keep my eyes open.


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

stunning job so far:thumbsup:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

i love it! That wing really suit it.

The real "nite" rider.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

If Batman was to pick a 'proper' car........................

bloody lovely, menacing and dangerous looking:bowdown1:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

GeorgeGTR said:


> What front bumper is that. Looking good mate. I take it your happy?



In a nutshell yes :squintdan :squintdan :squintdan :squintdan :squintdan :squintdan


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

paul creed said:


> Is that a serious question? especially straight after the quote:-


As sharp as ever dude but the saying of words right out of my mouth spring to mind :squintdan 




gtrlux said:


> The car has real street presence.
> What exactly has been done to the engine?


Without giving too much away at this stage a stage one completion was created with a MINES ecu, BLITZ boost controller, APEXI induction system & a few secret tweeks in preparation for stage two ...




MADsteve said:


> If Batman was to pick a 'proper' car........................


After having a chuckle with Gary there from JAPSALON when I saw that post if you saw the original designs we had including the matt blue/black pearl paint then you get the idea why we chuckled 

However money, time & some practicalness were needed so it was toned down from that, but we had that in idea trust me  If I get six numbers or a large windfall though ... :squintdan


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

You have done a cracking job there, big fan of the DO-LUCK kit on an R33


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Bubble said:


> big fan of the DO-LUCK kit on an R33



Me too, though I nearly had a JUN kit


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

The name suits the look of the car 100%.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

RBnemesis13B said:


> The name suits the look of the car 100%.


Cheers fella,

We had to keep the theme somewhere :bowdown1:


----------



## 32rulz (Sep 16, 2006)

the wing looks hot.
is it custom made or by do-luck?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Came from Japan when the car was first brought over so not DO-LUCK & we have no idea unfortunately. However it is carbon fibre. The smaller one on the boot is a NISMO one.


----------



## Stoneswe (Jun 17, 2004)

Hey!

Very nice, I have also fallen for the Do-Luck looks! :chuckle: 

I take it that the bonnet are from Do-Luck also?

Will be very interesting to see what happens at stage 2


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Stone_swe said:


> I take it that the bonnet are from Do-Luck also?



No its not DO-LUCK & I don't honestly know.

Gary at JAPSALON will do though as he sourced it for us.

Hope that helps.

opcorn:


----------



## Z TUNE (Aug 15, 2006)

never been a fan of that type of wing - but i gotta say that looks phat and lets face it, it's all most people are ever gonna see :smokin:


----------



## tuRBy (Feb 8, 2006)

do you think that wing is the same one as on the Bee*R R324 ? ive been looking for that style, as its the only aftermarket wing i like - not stuck up in the air by about 2foot.....

what wheels you got on?

looks classy


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Looks really really nice. I've loved the Do-Luck kit since me old mate Minty was fitted with it. Boot lip looks sweet.

Only thing that I personally don't really like is the 'Astra' grille.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

tuRBy said:


> What wheels you got on? Looks classy


Long story how we arrived at the choice but cheers to Scott at Abbey Motorsport (told you it was a long story) but there made by ULTRALITE.

When they first went on though, they changed the whole look of the car & we ended up having to totally redesign the projects final look, body kit & everything :chuckle:

The front grill was there when the car came over from JAPAN & I liked it so it stayed ... plus it kept in with the designs. Mind you, should I find something better in years to come :thumbsup:


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

YES in every way:clap:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Well coming soon is a slight update as I've had to have the rear bumper repaired thanks to the blind driver behind me last September ... but once that's repaired & resprayed (very soon) were going to try a different look :nervous:

Keep you all updated ...


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

wow that is one serious looking motor  great work - kit, wing and alloys suit it down to a tee!


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

Sorry for bumping this thread but anymore pictures of this sexy beast?

:bowdown1:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Please tell me you mean the car and not the owner


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> Please tell me you mean the car and not the owner


What !?!! What's wrong with me ?












Plus what do you mean my dogs just as bad ???











:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


The latest photo though is this :


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

hodgie said:


> Its never that sunny in Plymouth when i come home


Yup... same here! lol

Nice job on the motor


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

*Sweeeet*

I must admit that does look sweeeet! Wot else have u planned for ur baby.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Money is the current issue unless I get sponsorship on the mechanical side of things as that's where we are aiming next.

Turn up to the next London meet & like so many others I can bore you sh*tless on the subject :chuckle:

Shameless plug to his own London meet above !!!

Cheers for the comments though peeps :squintdan


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

> unless I get sponsorship on the mechanical side of things


Dont we all wish for that mate ? LOL


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

That we do, but I'll keep networking as you never know


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

amazing car mate, LOVE the big gay wing!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Your just jealous its happy


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

Do I get a ride in the passenger seat? Be your best friend:shy:


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

looks great i realy like the bonnet you have got which make is it


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

RavenHeart said:


> Do I get a ride in the passenger seat? Be your best friend:shy:



You'll have to fight / get permission from MRS KRISS for that my friend ... I put a years wages on her in the fight though :chuckle:


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*Back seat then?*



SPEED MERCHANT said:


> You'll have to fight / get permission from MRS KRISS for that my friend ... I put a years wages on her in the fight though :chuckle:


Would never fight the delightful Mrs Kriss! Maybe try the old Smiler charm instead!  :bowdown1:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

A smack in the mouth often offends   :chuckle: :chuckle:




(Just kidding old boy  )


----------

